# Help Needed - Filling Form 1221



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

I have following queries related to filling of Form 1221:

1- Form 1221 appears as required only in secondary applicant required documents. Should it will be filled and submitted for secondary applicant only?

2- CO is still not assigned. Should I wait for CO assignment or fill the form 1221 prior to its assignment?

3- I have downloaded form 1221, but after filling it does not allow to be saved on my computer. How to resolve this problem? Should it be printed and then needs to upload a scan copy of filled form 1221?

Your valuable feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear JWanderer;

You should wait for CO allocation.Furthermore the not saving problem might be due to some issue with PDF application.In addition to that you might also take the printout and fill it manually to later send the scanned copy.

Regards.






JWanderer said:


> I have following queries related to filling of Form 1221:
> 
> 1- Form 1221 appears as required only in secondary applicant required documents. Should it will be filled and submitted for secondary applicant only?
> 
> ...


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

"Required" means nothing. Please wait till the CO is assigned. If the CO requires you to fill that form he/she will request for the same and the status will change to "Requested". I was not asked to fill that form at all, so please be patient as you may not have to fill that at all. Do not waste your time in trying to do things which are not requested by the CO. I was only asked for Form 80, even that was sent by the CO as an attachment in the email. I did not download anything to fill.


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Hassan and Giri for your valuable responses. It sounds more appropriate to wait for CO allocation. I'll update once CO is assigned and requests for any further required information.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

hi guys,

I m also having same problem. Form 1221 shows in dependent section only. So should i wait for CO or upload the form for dependent only. 

Kindly advice.

thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I m also having same problem. Form 1221 shows in dependent section only. So should i wait for CO or upload the form for dependent only.
> 
> ...


It depends.....most ppl front load whatever required to avoid delays.........

so its up to you

Cheers


----------

